# Ypsilanti Michigan Dog Swim



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.ewashtenaw.org/governmen...ation/rolling hills/waterpark/annual-dog-swim

I have been to this dog swim for the last two years. It's at a water park and so much fun!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Looks like a couple things going on that day. I thought I saw another event in Canton that day.


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

I think the event in Canton is this weekend....Aug. 28 & 29th. This dog swim is September 11th. I can't wait to take my 7 month old (GSP) puppy and my 2 year old golden always enjoys it.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

They have a dog swim at our community pool that day as well. I can't wait to take Gracie!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

In case anyone is interested in the West Bloomfield dog swim..

http://www.westbloomfieldparks.org/home/WeeklyUpdates8-16-10.pdf
(last page)


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish I could! We're going to be up in Rose City for the weekend with Enzo, Hunter, and my dad's Golden, Kaine. =)


----------

